# deer bologna



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

I need some info, I have an old recipe for deer bologna which turns out really tasty,but ,we always smoked it with out going by the internal temp. we just smoked/cooked at 200/225 for 3.5hrs, it always turned out great,and no one ever got sick(luckily)! so I was wondering if some one could tell me the proper temp? the sticks are about 1.5x18". any help would be greatly appericated!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

First question is. The Bologna is it cured??  If it is cured I would take it to maybe 152° for thats what all the books that I have read tells you. If it's not cured I would go to maybe the same 152° for venison does have to be fully cooked. Now I have made a pretty good amount of sausage too.


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a bunch of venison in the freezer, care to share the recipe?


----------



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

VENISON BOLOGNA

30 lb. venison

16 oz. morton's tenderquick

16 oz. brown sugar

1/2 oz. dry mustard

1/2 oz. ground mace

1/2 oz. black pepper

1/2 oz. red pepper flakes (or to taste)

2 tbs. garlic powder

Grind meat, then add all spices, mix well, refrigerate 12-14 hrs or more

Grind 2nd time, and stuff into casings (I use a stuffing horn on my grinder & stuff at the same time as the 2nd grinding){the meat will be really sticky at this stage}

Refrigerate another 12 hours, then smoke at 200 degrees for 2 hours


----------



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

oops that should be 3hours,sorry


----------



## kaveman (Nov 7, 2010)

you can eliminate the first refrigation,just mix,grind/stuff,then into the fridge.


----------

